# Baby Aran Body Suit, Hat and Booties



## EileenCasey (Dec 30, 2011)

Free pattern PDF


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

wow! That's gorgeous!


----------



## jay macey (Sep 14, 2011)

Thankyou, thankyou that is the sweetest thing i have seen in a long time, i have copied it off and fully intend to make it in the next few weeks, just have a few things to finish and i can't wait, thankyou so much warmest regards Jay p.s. Do you have any more?


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this pattern. Its absolutely stunning. I found out that i'm going to be a Nana in August as my oldest daughter is expecting and i have been trawling the net for an all in one knitting pattern suitable for a boy or girl. This is the nicest pattern i've seen and with matching hat and bootees too!! wow!! THANK YOU xx


----------



## Mama (Sep 6, 2011)

That's Fantastic!!!!

Will knit it if I get any more grandchildren!!!

Mama


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

What an adorable baby in your beautifully done outfit!!!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Really incredible, beautiful work!


----------



## Michelle57 (Jul 13, 2011)

That is gorgeous but I didn't get the link to download the pattern, am from the UK thanks keep up the good work


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you that is lovely


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Love it. So sorry my dtr tells me no more grand babies. Might have to "adopt" some.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

That is one beautiful baby - & I love the outfit, too! I haven't made a baby outfit in a long time, but I just might do this one!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

That is lovely! Thanks!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

EileenCasey said:


> Free pattern PDF


Many thanks for this pattern. The baby looks like an angel and the one piece suit is just gorgeous. Looking forward to doing this one.

CharleneM


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

That is sooo adorable. I've printed it out and will make one of those for sure. It will have to go to very special baby in the future.
Thanks very much for sharing,
Dagmar


----------



## EileenCasey (Dec 30, 2011)

jay macey said:


> Thankyou, thankyou that is the sweetest thing i have seen in a long time, i have copied it off and fully intend to make it in the next few weeks, just have a few things to finish and i can't wait, thankyou so much warmest regards Jay p.s. Do you have any more?


Thanks so much everyone!

Yes, I have plenty of pattern available, most are free at this stage as I used to work for About.com and had to produce free patterns for them.

You can see my site at http://www.eileencaseycreations.com

and all my patterns are here:
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/eileen-casey

A lot are just viewable on About.com at this stage, but I'm slowly transferring them over to PDF downloads.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Eileen, I just love the rerversible lacy hat. It must be one of those that is not converted to pdf. It would not print the entire pattern from about.com.
I will be patient. lol
So far, I've liked all your designs, that is, I would make every one.
Thanks,
Dagmar


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

The set is exquisite! Thank you for sharing these beautiful patterns. Can't wait to make it for my new grand-son!


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

That is so adorable and it goes high enough that I can make one for my 16 month old son. Thanks.


----------



## jay macey (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi iam in the uk i just clicked and print, hope you manage to sort it out, it really is lovely, if you can't send me a private message i have an idea, regards Jay


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

thats realy nice was thinking about knitting some suits


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I HAVE to make this - I guess I'll just hope another of my granddaughters has a baby in the foreseeable future.... :- )


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just gorgeous...thanks for posting Eileen and sharing your free patterns.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you so much it is adorable I just found out my girlfriends daughter is pegnant.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

This you so much for this stunningly beautiful pattern. Somewhere, sometime there must be a special baby who I can knit this for. 

I checked your Ravelry site and saved some of the patterns from there, too. 

Again, thank you for your kindness in sharing your wonderful work.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful outfit..Thanks for sharing..


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern. Can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Woo I want one in my size. lol. But I'll settle for baby size for right now. That is so cute.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

This is stunningly beautiful. Beyond my skills but easy on the eyes.


----------



## AutistasAngeles333 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wowww ummm that's just inspired me to try it as i have a baby cousin due to be born feb 29 i'm currently making a blanket for but wowww i'm sooo excited to be here i feel like i'm looking at all my knitting and crochet books and i have tons but this is so much better thanks sooo much for sharing this do you have any tips of making something like this larger as in a small adult size my autistic daughter well no one wants the details trust me but we have a hard time finding one piece sleepers for her and this is perfect she's 9 her height is of a 9yr old but shes a weight of 112pds thank you again


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Gorgeous i just grabbed it and pinned it too  thank you for sharing


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

AutistasAngeles333 said:


> Wowww ummm that's just inspired me to try it as i have a baby cousin due to be born feb 29 i'm currently making a blanket for but wowww i'm sooo excited to be here i feel like i'm looking at all my knitting and crochet books and i have tons but this is so much better thanks sooo much for sharing this do you have any tips of making something like this larger as in a small adult size my autistic daughter well no one wants the details trust me but we have a hard time finding one piece sleepers for her and this is perfect she's 9 her height is of a 9yr old but shes a weight of 112pds thank you again


this is just a thought but you might be able to work this out if you think like the Europeans do. Their patterns usually say make this shape using this stitch...

begin with a swatch - use your own gauge on this and don't worry about the pattern's gauge.

Work from the schematic on page 7 but put in the numbers that you need it to be. then plan your pattern repeats to fill the space based on your own gauge. Then work to your own measurements - as wide and as long as you need it to be.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for the downloadable pattern. The model is so cute, it's hard to focus on the outfit. Beautiful!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is so cute thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

A - DOR - ABLE and the pattern's not half bad either ! thanks for sharing the links. I'm looking forward to more of your creations.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Woo I want one in my size. lol. But I'll settle for baby size for right now. That is so cute.


oh yummm!, how comfy would that be? Reanna, good idea ! :idea: :lol:


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it would be so much better then them For Every Lazy's that they advertised on TV.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

The baby is so beautiful and so is your work.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

This looks sooo cozy!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome awesome. Could i substitute the buttons in the front with a zip? And instead of putting buttons in the inside of the legs - could i knit them in one?

Thanks for the pattern....


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

What a beautiful baby Love the outfit


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

It's adorable! Both the outfit and the baby!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm anxiously awaiting news as to whether or not I'm going to be a grandma again  So far tests are ambiguous since it's pretty early. 3 positive home tests but ambiguous blood test. If I'm going to be a "Mine" (what my grandson calls me) again I'm sooooo making this adorable outfit for the new little one.


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

EileenCasey said:


> Free pattern PDF


Thank you Eileen, I love this pattern very much and cannot wait to get one done for each of the 3 expecting nieces I have!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Love the pattern, thanks!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

EileenCasey said:


> Free pattern PDF


Thanks for posting this pattern. Have downloaded it for future grandchildren.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Your pattern is beautiful. But I can't seem to download the pattern.


----------



## textileshed (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice suit, but how about the gorgeous baby???? Will save the pattern for my niece's baby! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

that is so very beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh! to be so talented. That is beautiful. Ireland is the most picturesque country I have visited. My lineage and proud of it. I saw many beautiful Aran sweaters there but have never attempted to knit one. This might be my chance and a challenge. Thank you.
Kathleen


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful baby and beautiful work!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

It makes up beautifully. I used a baby aran wool here in England, and I did have to buy an extra ball, so be careful of your yardages.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

EileenCasey said:


> Free pattern PDF


WOW, WOW AND WOWWWWWW. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful baby and knitting &#128158;


----------



## nasreen59 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi 
This is nasreen syed this is so cute and havent just started this pattern and some how my double moss diamond cable is not coming right so frustrating trying to watch different videos i do get how to fo it but some how my st are not coming right can you please explain


----------



## nasreen59 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi 
This is nasreen syed this is so cute and have just started this pattern and some how my double moss diamond cable is not coming right so frustrating trying to watch different videos i do get how to fo it but some how my st are not coming right can you please explain


----------



## ItsBetsy (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

